# Model 3 Audio Glitch



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

So during my morning commute today I heard a very loud and startling "POP". At first I thought I hit something on the road, but I was paying attention at the time and never saw anything. Then my audio drastically changed sound. There was no sound coming from the driver side door anymore. I couldnt exactly tell if the passenger door had sound. My first thought was "well that speaker just blew out, nice now I have to schedule service". So I figured, why not try a car reset before I schedule service. Right when the screen went black I heard another pop (not as loud this time)...and when the car booted back up, the audio went back to normal.

Has anyone else ever experienced this??


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

Caulin said:


> So during my morning commute today I heard a very loud and startling "POP". At first I thought I hit something on the road, but I was paying attention at the time and never saw anything. Then my audio drastically changed sound. There was no sound coming from the driver side door anymore. I couldnt exactly tell if the passenger door had sound. My first thought was "well that speaker just blew out, nice now I have to schedule service". So I figured, why not try a car reset before I schedule service. Right when the screen went black I heard another pop (not as loud this time)...and when the car booted back up, the audio went back to normal.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this??


I have had this happen to me a number of times on firmware 2019.28.2, sometimes the audio fixes itself and others times a reboot is required. Seems to happen less on firmware 2019.32 so far.


----------



## Dmb5450 (Jan 2, 2019)

This happened to me as well, when it occurs people on the other end of phone calls can not hear me either. Resetting has fixed the issue both times.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I’ve had music fade in and out randomly. No pops as of yet, thankfully. But don’t worry everyone. Hungry mode is coming instead of fixing existing bugs.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> I've had music fade in and out randomly. No pops as of yet, thankfully. But don't worry everyone. Hungry mode is coming instead of fixing existing bugs.


i agree. They really need to focus some resources on bug fixes. There seem to be quite a few known and very OLD bugs that havent been fixed.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Caulin said:


> i agree. They really need to focus some resources on bug fixes. There seem to be quite a few known and very OLD bugs that havent been fixed.


Yup. And now my usb music no longer continues to play after leaving the car for awhile. (Yes. I reported it. Several times.)


----------



## wvthree (Sep 21, 2019)

Caulin said:


> So during my morning commute today I heard a very loud and startling "POP". At first I thought I hit something on the road, but I was paying attention at the time and never saw anything. Then my audio drastically changed sound. There was no sound coming from the driver side door anymore. I couldnt exactly tell if the passenger door had sound. My first thought was "well that speaker just blew out, nice now I have to schedule service". So I figured, why not try a car reset before I schedule service. Right when the screen went black I heard another pop (not as loud this time)...and when the car booted back up, the audio went back to normal.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this??


Just had this happen for first time. Center front speaker made loud pop while listening to music from spotify on phone. Then there was no sound from just that speaker, all others worked. Once we stopped we tried car reset, heard the pop again, and when it came back it was fine. We are on 2019.32.2.1. Have you had this happen again? Also, have you been to service center to get it checked? We're going soon so will bring it up then.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

wvthree said:


> Just had this happen for first time. Center front speaker made loud pop while listening to music from spotify on phone. Then there was no sound from just that speaker, all others worked. Once we stopped we tried car reset, heard the pop again, and when it came back it was fine. We are on 2019.32.2.1. Have you had this happen again? Also, have you been to service center to get it checked? We're going soon so will bring it up then.


It hasnt happened again and I havent mentioned it to service at all. Seemed like an audio glitch to me and doesnt appear to have caused any hardware damage. I did submit a bug report via voice control though.


----------



## ironinside (Jan 27, 2019)

yes, same thing.


----------

